# Safe Barista Express hot water/steam



## Eugeniokent81 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello

i have a sage barista express which I love so I'm gutted about the fact that the machine is suddenly faulty.

hot water doesn't come out of the spout and steam doesn't come out of the wand: when I select hot water or steam, whatever I select, it comes out of the portafilter. I deep cleaned the machine more than once and I can't see any obstruction in the spout or the wand. Anyone has any idea?


----------



## Stag (Jul 4, 2021)

I have a similar problem, except that there is little or no noise when I switch it on. It used to make a sound for about 15 seconds, but this has stopped now and like Green Bean there is nothing coming out of the wand. I have cleaned it several times, but has made no difference.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Stag


----------

